# New Garmin Cartography



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Latest press release from Garmin:

OLATHE, Kan. Garmin International, Inc., a unit of Garmin Ltd. (NASDAQ:GRMN), today announced significant coverage and detail improvements of the high-resolution relief shading coverage and detail offered in its exclusive BlueChart g3 Vision and LakeVü g3 Ultra cartography products for coastal and inland fishing and boating. Now available with coverage for the entire continental U.S. coast line and more than 150 lakes, Garmin’s high-resolution relief shading combines color and shadow to bring an entirely new level of detail to the ocean floor and lake bottom. Garmin will display its latest relief shading data in booths #326/355 at the Fort Lauderdale International Boat Show, Oct. 30 to Nov. 3.

“We remain committed to giving our customers the highest quality and most detailed, accurate charts and maps on the water, so we’re pleased to now offer the most comprehensive U.S. coast line coverage available on the market today,” said Dan Bartel, Garmin vice president of global consumer sales. “By blending Garmin’s high-resolution relief shading with the fishing layer contours generated from the Navionics detail in our charts, anglers and divers will see a tremendous improvement both in freshwater and saltwater, making it easier than ever to find structure, artificial reefs, underwater shelves and more.”

The premium BlueChart g3 Vision and LakeVü g3 Ultra accessory cards and downloads include everything available from Garmin’s latest g3 cartography offerings: industry-leading coverage, clarity and detail from blending the best of both Garmin and Navionics content together, and enhancements like built-in Auto Guidance1 technology that searches through relevant charts to create a suggested route based upon the user’s desired depth and overheard clearance.

In addition to high-resolution NOAA-based Relief Shading, BlueChart g3 Vision also includes high-resolution satellite imagery that provides the user with a realistic view of their surroundings. Unique 3-D views, including MarinerEye and FishEye, provide additional perspective both above and below the water line, and aerial photography shows exceptional detail of many ports, harbors and marinas, which is especially useful when entering unfamiliar ports. BlueChart g3 Vision also includes 1-foot contours that provide a more accurate depiction of bottom structure, which can be overlaid on top of the high-resolution relief shading to provide the user with an unrivaled fishing chart detail.

For inland customers, LakeVü g3 Ultra includes maps of more than 17,000 lakes with up to 1-foot contours. Of those, more than 150 are Garmin Elite surveyed lakes with high-resolution satellite imagery, multi-beam sonar views shore-to-shore, side scan photos and photos of notable spots above the water too.

BlueChart g3 Vision and LakeVü g3 Ultra accessory cards and downloads are available now and vary in price from $249.99 to $449.99. The expanded high-resolution relief shading coverage will be available in December 2019. Existing customers with a BlueChart g3 Vision or LakeVü g3 Ultra card can use New Chart Guarantee to update their charts and maps to ensure they have the latest data available. To learn more, visit garmin.com/maps.

Garmin is the world’s leading marine electronics manufacturer2 and was recently named Manufacturer of the Year for the fifth consecutive year by the NMEA, an honor given to the most recognized marine electronics company for support of products in the field. Garmin’s portfolio includes some of the industry’s most sophisticated chartplotters and touchscreen multifunction displays, sonar technology, high-definition radar, autopilots, high-resolution mapping, sailing instrumentation, audio, entertainment and other products and services that are known for innovation, reliability, and ease-of-use. Other Garmin marine brands include FUSION Entertainment, Navionics, a premier supplier of electronic charts, and EmpirBus.

For over 30 years, Garmin has pioneered new GPS navigation and wireless devices and applications that are designed for people who live an active lifestyle. Garmin serves five primary markets, including automotive, aviation, fitness, marine, and outdoor recreation. For more information, visit Garmin's virtual pressroom at garmin.com/newsroom, contact the Media Relations department at 913-397-8200, or follow us at facebook.com/garmin, twitter.com/garminnews, instagram.com/garmin or youtube.com/garmin.


----------

